# Canon 5D Classic/Mark 1 - Still worth the buy now?



## cezargalang (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi all, i have asked help from this forum a while back regarding a 5D mark2, But then i had to cut down my budget due to personal reasons. My only viable FF option is a 5D Classic/Mark1. Focusing on Events, Landscapes and Lowlight photography, would the 5D Classic give me good IQ for prints for my interested field in photography? Would a newer camera beat the 5DC in terms of IQ, DR, etc. ? Btw, I already have EF lenses for FF. Thanks ;D


----------



## smirkypants (Jan 14, 2012)

It depends entirely on how much you are going to have to pay for the 5D1, its condition and how many shutter actuations it has gone through.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Jan 14, 2012)

cezargalang said:


> Hi all, i have asked help from this forum a while back regarding a 5D mark2, But then i had to cut down my budget due to personal reasons. My only viable FF option is a 5D Classic/Mark1. Focusing on Events, Landscapes and Lowlight photography, would the 5D Classic give me good IQ for prints for my interested field in photography? Would a newer camera beat the 5DC in terms of IQ, DR, etc. ? Btw, I already have EF lenses for FF. Thanks ;D



Definitely still worth buying. One of the best cameras canon has ever made. I know plenty in the wedding market that have actually gone back to using the MK 1 as their primary during the day as the sensor produces gorgeous skin tones from its RAW files.
I use the MK1 as my primary and shoot up to ISO 1600 no problem. Pretty much all the lenses I use are f/1.4 and I know what shutter speeds I can handhold.

I checked out a RAW file from a 7D and my 5D out of interest for noise performance at 3200 and the 5D won. I never shoot as 3200 though.

If a shallow depth of field is important to you - 5D definitely wins there.

Dynamic range is big on the 5D - but I my camera before that was a 450D so probably not a fair comparison. You can bring _a lot_ back from the highlights in your RAW processor of choice without any noticeable noise.

I got mine barely used as a studio photogs back up camera. Less than 500 clicks.

For £700 - Surely the best bargain camera you can get.


----------



## willrobb (Jan 14, 2012)

Definitely get the 5DC if it's in good condition and has few clicks. I loved the IQ of it and was happy enough with it at 1600 ISO. I do think the 5DmkII has better higher ISO performance and has a lot of useful stuff like RAW, RAW 1 & 2 settings, faster processing speed and sensor cleaning (which doesn't clean 100%, but is very useful), but IQ wise both the 5D and 5DmkII rock.

I worked with the 5DmkII as my main body for a while and used my old 5D as a back up, then I sold my 5D and got a 7D and I really gained in terms of AF, but I didn't like the IQ compared to the 5D and eventually sold my 7 D to get another 5DmkII. I am happy with what I have now, but wish I hadn't got rid of my original 5Dc...


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jan 14, 2012)

I still have and use the classic 5D quite a bit. Excellent colors, smooth as butter up to ISO 800-1600. The only thing that you should keep in mind is that compared to more modern cameras, it is somewhat slow and sluggish. For example switching to it from the 7D it seems like an eternity until it displays the preview/histogram after shooting.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Jan 14, 2012)

If things like autofocus, a good screen, video, speed are important to you - then you might not like it so much.

I consider those things 'gimmicks' - but that's just me. I don't do any photography that requires speed. Although saying that, I did shoot a few of my friends hockey and rugby matches and my photos were apparently much better than their regular 'pro' photographer.

So it is very possible.

I'm a purist - Manual focus, single shot, try to nail exposure in camera, rarely look at screen. Image quality is my most important thing. 5D classic and some sharp wide primes is the best you can get below a leica in my opinion.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 14, 2012)

i'm interested to know why so many people prefer the 5d1 over the 2? i have been toying with the idea of getting a 1 as a third camera just for weddings and from these posts its sounding like a better idea by the minute.


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't think people are saying that the 1 is better than the 2, it's simply was and still is a very good camera. And the fact that you can pick one up for ±$1000 last time I checked it makes it a very good deal.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Jan 14, 2012)

Digital sensors have a habit of being more sensitive to the colour red than other colours.

Not having a 5D MKII - I can't compare. But there are plenty of owners who own both (see google) who prefer the skin tone from the 5D MKI to the MKII. Other than that the MKII is better than the MKI in many aspects, but if you are only after image quality - you can't go wrong with the classic.

I'd like better ISO performance - But I am perfectly happy for now.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Jan 14, 2012)

http://forums.dpreview.com/forums/readflat.asp?forum=1032&thread=39579693&page=1

A recent discussion of happy owners.

I should add that you can get sensor dust. I am admittedly not careful whatsoever and change lenses all the time - I pretty much always shoot wide open so it isn't a problem for me, but when I do stop down it is visible. I'm too lazy to get my sensor cleaned after 2 years of heavy use as it is very easy to heal out when I do stop down.

If you are a landscape user that changes lenses a lot - get a sensor cleaning kit.


----------



## Cosk (Jan 14, 2012)

5D classics are going on eBay in the US for about $800 right now - a steal. I bought one in December, upgrading from a 30D to a 5D. And I spent the $1200 I saved (vs. a 5Dii) on a 35L.

Besides, bodies depreciate while glass holds its value. Given a fixed budget, you get a lot more for your money long-term if you buy used body and spend the majority of your budget on good glass.


----------



## cezargalang (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi all, thanks for your replies. So i think it's a good buy, but i would want to ask a few more things.

By slow focusing, do you mean it's slower than a rebel or just the same? How about in low light?

By any chance any of you have focusing problems? While searching for 5D reviews i bumped into a site that says the 5Dc tends to miss focus. Anyone having this problem?

Any problems with a 5D that distract you in shooting?

Thanks all ;D appreciated


----------



## heavybarrel (Jan 14, 2012)

I had one for a while before getting a 5D2 and it does focus a little slower but I wasn't shooting anything crazy so maybe I'm the best person to ask. But the IQ is amazing. I'm thinking about getting one too...

I think the prices for them have sort of stabilized so if you really want to check it out you can pick one up on craigslist or ebay, use it for a month or so and sell it for the same price if you like. Like a free rental if you're willing to put up the money!


----------



## DavidRiesenberg (Jan 14, 2012)

One major issue you should be aware of is that the 5D has a design flaw that may cause the mirror to be detached from its housing. The fix is fast and free but it's still a hairy moment when the camera stops working and you hear something is rattling inside. Also, damage to the rear element of the lens is theoretically possible but not likely. I don't know if the issue was fixed from the factory at a later stage but I have a '06 model that it happen to.


----------



## pwp (Jan 14, 2012)

The 5D Classic seems to have earned the title of classic for more reasons than simply being first in the line of the 5's. It delivers a "look" for portraits that is all its own. My beaten up 5D Classic still gets pulled out for commercial jobs with complete confidence up to 1600iso. On its original shutter it must be up over 250,000 or more actuations. It's not the quickest thing in the world, those duties go to the 1D4 bodies.

Even though it is now in semi retirement, I do love it's classic qualities. It's also become my holiday camera when I want to travel light. No grip and the 24-105. I'm considering a little 430ex to round out this compact combination.

Yes there are far more competent, faster, cooler Canons to be had, but the 5D Classic delivers the goods with its simplicity, light weight and sweet sensor.

Paul Wright


----------



## ThorntonCohen (Jan 14, 2012)

I concur with everyone else. I have three that i use professionally. The first i bought new 6 years ago and blew through the shutter in about 2.5 years though the shutter they replaced it with is still going strong with i guess 60-80,000 actuations. The second i bought on e-bay about four-five years ago with what i was told was less than 10,000 actuations. I reckon i have put on another 60-80000 since then. The third body i bought off a friend four years ago. He guaranteed less than 1000 actuations and it has been flawless. The first one and the last one both suffered from detached mirrors but it wasnt a big deal and canon dealt with it despite the last one being gray market.
I have dropped all these cameras from 4-5 foot at least once, they get serviced about every 18 months and they still perform wonderfully. I have shot weddings, stringer PJ stuff here in Central America, hot dusty days on beaches shooting surf, multi month trips in strange sounding and brutal on equipment countries. Oh and, yeah, a couple of them have sailed across the atlantic several times. I have toyed with the upgrade frequently (only for better iso) but these boxes make me a living and i know if a shutter blows, it is less than $400 to get sorted and refurbished.
Recomended highly


----------



## The_Sundance (Jan 14, 2012)

It's all been said before me: if you're satisfied with the condition, if there aren't too many clicks and if you can tolerate the not-incredibly-fast performance, go for it. It's a masterpiece of a camera. I've been shooting with a 5D2 for a few days in different conditions, and I have to say I like the processing of colours on my 5DC more. Maybe it's just me, but still. I'd rather spend money on good glass than upgrade the body, as of this moment.

Question: does anyone know if Canon still replaces shutters for the 5D Classic? Just wondering.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jan 14, 2012)

with the processing of colours are we talking raw vs raw or out of camera jpgs?


----------



## lol (Jan 15, 2012)

I didn't really like the 5D1 while I had one, mostly for its lack of modern features. First a little background. My first modern Canon was the 50D, so that set my benchmarks in handling and performance. It was redundant when I got a 7D, so I traded in the 50D for a 5D1 to get the bigger sensor.

It was the little things that annoyed me about the 5D1. Each one not that big, but they soon added up. There was no usable auto-ISO mode, which was a big step back for the way I shoot. Especially as it handled noise quite well so it was not important I keep to a low ISO most of the time. That was the other thing. At ISO3200, it does look cleaner than the 50D did, and I actually wish they allowed even higher ISO settings. The screen on the back was a joke, so perhaps it was just as well the lack of live view meant I didn't need it as much anyway. And finally, it just never felt that sharp. I know the difference between 15MP and 12MP isn't that great, so maybe there's another reason for it, perhaps the AA filter is relatively strong? I don't know... and lack of AFMA meant I couldn't use AF with some primes I had. So again, all these points are not major in themselves, but they added up for me and I didn't keep the camera for long.

On the positive side, I have no complaints on the AF which at a practical level I could use as I did the 50D. As said I have no complaints about the noise at any of the ISO settings offered. And of course, the main reason I got it in the first place, the big fat sensor does offer the shallow DoF potential you just can't get on a crop sensor.

Only recently did I revisit this by buying the 5D2. It does resolve all the issues I had previously, and to me is worth paying the extra for.


----------



## alipaulphotography (Jan 15, 2012)

It has the same focus system as the MKII.


----------



## mhvogel.de (Jan 15, 2012)

lol said:


> It was the little things that annoyed me about the 5D1. Each one not that big, but they soon added up. There was no usable auto-ISO mode, .....


Very good comment: the MII is the better camera in handling, image quality, pp. AF seems t.b. similar in my eyes. I exchanged my 5d MI vs a MII recently and am very happy with this step. Here in Germany the price-difference ain't big enough to justify the MI. As well: think about the price you'll get, when you resell the body later.

You questions:
5D MI vs. 7D: for me clearly the 5d, because of lowLight-capabilities & overall image-quality. had both of them, sold the 7D soon.

5dMI vs. MII: if you're a CPS-member and if you can life with the limitations the older camera has (see quoted comment above), safe the money and go for the MI, you'll be happy with it. Make shure it doesn't have too many exposures. Check if the mirror-fix is done. Bring it to CPS for cleaning regularily. Don't pay more then 50% of the MII-street-price.

If you're NOT a CPS-member I'd rather recommend the MII, you'll have to pay more, but the flollow-up-costs (sensor-cleaning-kits, mirror-fixes, shutter replacements (maybe)) might be higher then the savings on front.

Both 5Ds are exellent cameras and the MI regarding image-quality still not out of date.


----------



## willrobb (Jan 15, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> i'm interested to know why so many people prefer the 5d1 over the 2? i have been toying with the idea of getting a 1 as a third camera just for weddings and from these posts its sounding like a better idea by the minute.



Can't say I prefer the 5D1, but it is a great camera and I think it would be good third body for weddings etc. When I was using it as my second body at weddings and events, I always had my 50mm f1.2L on it all the time and I loved it. Wouldn't mind picking one up again...


----------



## MazV-L (Jan 15, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> One major issue you should be aware of is that the 5D has a design flaw that may cause the mirror to be detached from its housing. The fix is fast and free but it's still a hairy moment when the camera stops working and you hear something is rattling inside. Also, damage to the rear element of the lens is theoretically possible but not likely. I don't know if the issue was fixed from the factory at a later stage but I have a '06 model that it happen to.


I had the mirror come loose on my 5D classic whilst the 851.2L was attached . At first I could not detach the lens, I was afraid the back element would be badly scratched by the loose mirror, fortunately it was not and Canon replaced the mirror free of charge because it's a recognised fault with the 5D. 
With my 5D the exposure is always out in Av mode, mostly results in an over-exposed image, Does anyone else have this problem with Av? I've given up on Av and just use Manual.
The small screen is annoying and does not give an accurate representation of the image, although the advantage is when downloaded to the computer and seen p r o p e r l y one is pleasantly surprised at the images this camera is capable of producing


----------



## V8Beast (Jan 15, 2012)

The_Sundance said:


> Question: does anyone know if Canon still replaces shutters for the 5D Classic? Just wondering.



Yes they do. I just had the mirror fix performed on my 5DC for free last summer. 

IMHO, for $750 to $850 used, the 5DC is an outstanding value. I still use mine on professional gigs all the time. Sure the AF is pathetic, the LCD screen is a joke, and the FPS is slow, but the 5DC's image quality crushes any of the current 1.6:1 bodies by a large margin. Considering that the OP's intended use is for landscapes and low-light photography, I'd highly recommend a 5DC over anything else in its price range. 

From my experience, in terms of dynamic range and overall image quality (color, contrast, DR, ISO), Canon's best 1.6:1 body, the 7D, lags far behind the 5DC.


----------



## MazV-L (Jan 16, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> The_Sundance said:
> 
> 
> > Question: does anyone know if Canon still replaces shutters for the 5D Classic? Just wondering.
> ...



The question was about the shutter, not the mirror


----------



## dppaskewitz (Jan 18, 2012)

DavidRiesenberg said:


> One major issue you should be aware of is that the 5D has a design flaw that may cause the mirror to be detached from its housing. The fix is fast and free but it's still a hairy moment when the camera stops working and you hear something is rattling inside. Also, damage to the rear element of the lens is theoretically possible but not likely. I don't know if the issue was fixed from the factory at a later stage but I have a '06 model that it happen to.



Having seen this and subsequent posts regarding the mirror issue and planning to take my 5Dc to Italy in May, I called Canon today to see whether they will fix the mirror before it comes loose. Turns out they will send you a free shipping label to send in your 5Dc to have the mirror fixed and the camera cleaned and reset to factory specs. Mine is going as soon as the label arrives. Planning to also send my 24-105 for whatever it might need (they will prepare an estimate and only proceed if you authorize the work). Does anyone think that sending the lens is a good idea? Bad idea?


----------



## cpsico (Jan 18, 2012)

dppaskewitz said:


> DavidRiesenberg said:
> 
> 
> > One major issue you should be aware of is that the 5D has a design flaw that may cause the mirror to be detached from its housing. The fix is fast and free but it's still a hairy moment when the camera stops working and you hear something is rattling inside. Also, damage to the rear element of the lens is theoretically possible but not likely. I don't know if the issue was fixed from the factory at a later stage but I have a '06 model that it happen to.
> ...


I would say yes so you can have the lens calibrated to your camera since the original 5d doesnt have micro focus adjust.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 18, 2012)

While its a good camera, the prices I've seen ($1000) would definitely scare me away. With 5d MK II used prices well under $2000, its a huge step forward. Of course, if you can find a 5D classic in good shape for $600-$700, it might be worth the risk.


----------



## Hillsilly (Jan 18, 2012)

Buy it. As long as it doesn't break, you shouldn't lose too much when reselling later.

But unless you had a pressing desire to have it now, I'd wait a bit. Every day brings the 5D3 closer. If it is a well spec'd camera at a good price, I imagine that there would be a lot of used 5D2s hitting the market. Maybe they'll be within reach? Realistically, a 5D2 is better suited to your needs.


----------



## pwp (Jan 18, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> While its a good camera, the prices I've seen ($1000) would definitely scare me away. With 5d MK II used prices well under $2000, its a huge step forward. Of course, if you can find a 5D classic in good shape for $600-$700, it might be worth the risk.



The 5DC is a nice bit of kit with unique qualities but I agree $1000 sounds like too much, especially with the comprehensively better 5DII starting to appear on Craigslist etc for fairly compelling prices. People are just starting to shift them in anticipation of a 5D3 release. If you're willing to go gray market 5D2 bodies can be had for $2000 or even less if you drill right into the market. 

What would you prefer, new gray or pre-owned? 

Paul Wright


----------



## bycostello (Jan 18, 2012)

guy i know uses the mk1 and he just got his fellowship... it ain't the camera that matters...


----------



## K-amps (Jan 18, 2012)

MazV-L said:


> DavidRiesenberg said:
> 
> 
> > One major issue you should be aware of is that the 5D has a design flaw that may cause the mirror to be detached from its housing. The fix is fast and free but it's still a hairy moment when the camera stops working and you hear something is rattling inside. Also, damage to the rear element of the lens is theoretically possible but not likely. I don't know if the issue was fixed from the factory at a later stage but I have a '06 model that it happen to.
> ...



I have a similar but may be not the same issue: I shoot in Av. Sometimes on the LCD it shows as a bit over exposed (when I have set the LCD at high brightness) but once I process the RAW, it is fine/ managable. I can set the LCD to lower brightness but then in the Sun i cannot see anything. In my case it is an LCD issue, not Av exposure.

I love the IQ out of the 5D, so much so that before the 5D I used to own a 1D ii and used to do a lot of HDR, after the 5D, I don't remember doing any... I am a hobbyist... so my use depends on mood. But this was just to let you know how good the IQ of the 5D is.


----------



## cpsico (Jan 18, 2012)

pwp said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > While its a good camera, the prices I've seen ($1000) would definitely scare me away. With 5d MK II used prices well under $2000, its a huge step forward. Of course, if you can find a 5D classic in good shape for $600-$700, it might be worth the risk.
> ...


If a camera is gray market will a canon facility repair it, I have always been told no that you would have to use a third party repair shop. I would avoid gray market for that reason alone.


----------



## pwp (Jan 19, 2012)

cpsico said:


> pwp said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Where I live there is absolutely no issue getting a gray Canon item repaired at the authorized repair facility. It's business for their workshop.

A potential irritation is if a warranty claim kicks in. You may have to jump through hoops to get the job done through your gray seller. 
A lot of gray sellers offer the Mack Warranty. Read up: http://photography-on-the.net/forum/archive/index.php/t-704362.html 

It may be worth starting a new thread on Gray vs Authorized. I'm interested in peoples experiences.

Maybe I've been lucky but in over 20 years with Canon, a LOT of gear all heavily used and occasionally abused, I've never had to get anything repaired during the 12 month warranty period. Later...yes.

Another issue kicks in if you are a CPS Member where I am a Gold member. Equipment not purchased through an authorized reseller does not qualify for CPS benefits. 

I highly value the very existence and quality of support from our local CPS. I also value the existence and quality of support of local professional resellers with whom I have long term relationships. This all adds up to tangible business support with a very real value.

However if my circumstances were different I wouldn't hesitate to buy gray.

Paul Wright


----------



## katwil (Jan 19, 2012)

To me this question is all about your future budget. If you have, let’s say, $900 to spend now and in six months you’ll have $1,800 to spend, wait six months. If the budget will be flat, I would start looking for deals. As long as you find a 5DC with either few actuations or get a warranty from something like Square Trade you should be quite happy with what can be done with it. I’ve moved up in the APS-C world several times over the years, but jumping to FF has changed how and what I shoot.


----------



## docsavage123 (Jan 19, 2012)

Im a CPS Silver member (uk) my 400f5.6 was purchased off ebay from Hong Kong - probably a gray import. I registered this lens no problem. I had an issue with the manual focus ring slipping and sent it to Canon, nothing was made about where the lens was from. Hopefully this will remain the same in the future and we don't get the issues Nikon seem to be imposing on customers and dealers.

As for the 5D classic defo worth getting at the right price. I traded my 40d in for one and now use the 5d more than my 7d unless im shooting birds/wildlife. Image quality is fantastic and the 7d provides me with video if I need it. If you already have a 7d, 60d or one of the 550/600 models then getting a 5d classic would be better than shelling out loads more money on a 5d mark ii, spend the difference on glass.


----------



## jstn (Jan 19, 2012)

Just picked up a used 5D Classic off craigslist for $700. I had been seeing them pop up regularly with battery grips for around $900-$1000. $700 put me over the edge, as I'm sure I can resell with minimal losses once a 5D MKIII or the alleged 3D surface.

So far it's been a dream to finally shoot FF. Been shooting with a 7D for about a year, and the only real complaints about going back in time 5-6 years is the subpar color reproduction, menu functionality, and I just don't know how I ever lived with these old LCD's! I'm so used to being able to check accurate color balance, lighting, and focus on my LCD now. You really have to put some faith back into it, and so far the 5D delivers.

I purchased some nice primes during the B&H holiday sales, and the 5D really brings them to life over the cropped 7d. I will continue to use the 7D for general purpose photography, but the 5D will definitely be my go to camera for portrait work.


----------



## revup67 (Jan 19, 2012)

I see a lot of comments on here about the skin tones of the 5D mki. I can tell you I was most displeased with the skin tones on a 7D. To offset this I did a few things: got a WhiBal card by Michael Tapes Design (works like a charm) and using the custom White Balance within the camera. Also, in post processing within DPP, I found a few excellent PF2 templates. Two off the canon.jp site entitled "Portrait Studio" and "Portrait Snapshot" as well as other non skin tone templates such as Emerald, Autumn Hues and several others. There are many individuals and 3rd party companies that have created PF2 templates as well such as Shutter Down Pancake which douses that ugly "pancake skin tone" found in a lot of Canon DSLR's such as the 7D. You can also tweak and make your own by the way with Canon's Picture Style Editor. I'm not sure I'd get the 5D for the skin issue alone. The DLA on the 5D mki is quite good at F13 whereas the mkii is at F10 (the point where diffraction begins) and IQ lessens. Reference page (scroll down): http://www.thedigitalpicture.com/Reviews/Canon-EOS-1D-Mark-IV-Digital-SLR-Camera-Review.aspx - thanks to a previous poster who offered this link


----------



## cezargalang (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies, might get one soon so excited.  anyway, for infrared, does it have those mirrors or whatever it is that block infrared on the mki?


----------



## candyman (Jan 19, 2012)

revup67 said:


> I found a few excellent PF2 templates. Two off the canon.jp site entitled "Portrait Studio" and "Portrait Snapshot" as well as other non skin tone templates such as Emerald, Autumn Hues and several others.



Do you have a download-link?


----------



## katwil (Jan 19, 2012)

cezargalang said:


> Thanks for all the replies, might get one soon so excited.  anyway, for infrared, does it have those mirrors or whatever it is that block infrared on the mki?


A sensor will absorb whatever light reaches it. Canon employs a thin filter screen on top of the sensor to prevent the infrared light from reaching the sensor. This is done on all standard (non IR) digital cameras, including the 5DC. If you want to capture near-infrared images, companies like Life Pixel will remove the infrared filter and replace it with one that enhances the infrared part of the spectrum that your camera captures. IR photography creates some interesting images, but conversion is pretty much a permanent process.


----------



## revup67 (Jan 25, 2012)

Candyman - here's the download link you requested: http://web.canon.jp/imaging/picturestyle/file/download.html

the shutterdown pancake template is not canon's but a 3rd party - that may require some searching
Enjoy

Revup67


----------



## K-amps (Mar 24, 2012)

I was searching the Forum for AFMA and ended here... I ahve a quick question: On a 5d3, can I use AFMA for non-Canon lenses? Its seems it will not let me set it by lens. 

Will the "All lens" setting work for Non- Canon lenses?


----------

